# Macbook s'éteint quand débranché



## valentin2696 (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je possède un Macbook Pro 13' Mi-2012 sous OS X 10.10.2

Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce matin: sans faire exprès je débranche l'alimentation de mon ordi et là il s'éteint brusquement. Je rebranche puis je rallume et pour tester je redébranche l'alimentation et il s'éteint encore une fois... Pour être parfaitement certain du problème je le laisse démarrer complètement et encore une fois il s'éteint quand je le débranche.

Je le rallume encore une fois et je clique sur l'icône de la batterie en haut à droit et là horreur: État: A REMPLACER MAINTENANT!

Pourtant elle fonctionnait très bien la veille, et que si je vais dans les paramètres j'en suis qu'à 404 cycles, on est loin de 1000 promis par apple.

Bien évidemment il n'est plus sous garanti, mon Macbook Pro a été acheté en France et depuis j'ai déménagé en Angleterre. Par "chance" j'ai un Apple Store pas loin mais je crains que si j'y vais ils essayent de réinstaller mon système pour au final me dire de racheter une nouvelle batterie.

Que faire? Qu'un a-t-il déjà rencontrer ce problème? Existe-t-il une manipulation pour "reset" la batterie ou quelque chose du genre?
Ça me tente pas vraiment de sortir la carte bleue alors que j'ai même pas consommé la moitié de ce que l'on m'avait promis.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Shauna (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème !
Mon Macbook tenait 3-4 heure en traitement de texte ou pour des films jusqu'à il y a même pas une semaine !
Je le débranche et il s'éteint !
Il y a aussi écrit


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Ne pas hésiter à faire une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## valentin2696 (13 Mars 2015)

Déjà essayé malheureusement aucun changement.

Le truc c'est qu'il ne s'allume même pas une seconde, il n'y a vraiment rien qui se passe quand il est débranché, alors que pourtant quand l'état est "à remplacer", apple nous dit:
"La batterie fonctionne normalement, mais son niveau de charge est nettement plus faible que celui dont elle disposait quand elle était neuve. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser la batterie jusqu’à son remplacement sans pour autant endommager votre ordinateur."

Moi c'est comme si il n'y avait plus de batterie.

Autre fait: dans le bureau le pourcentage de la batterie est de 98%, pourquoi est-ce bloqué à ce palier?
Bref c'est assez étrange et ça m'embête bien.


----------



## Shauna (14 Mars 2015)

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois aussi... sans succès et ma situation est la même que valentin, bloquée à 98%


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2015)

Je ne vois qu'un problème de batterie ou bien de carte mère.
Donc essayer de changer la batterie en espérant que cela règle le souci.

Il y a évidemment moyen de tester une autre session pour voir si le problème est toujours là, mais je crains que oui. M'enfin, ce test ne coûte rien…


----------



## Shauna (14 Mars 2015)

Oui, cela ne marche pas non plus... Merci quand même ! Si quelqu'un d'autre a une proposition


----------



## PDD (14 Mars 2015)

Et dans le rapport système la charge restante vaut combien?


----------



## Shauna (14 Mars 2015)

4245


----------



## PDD (14 Mars 2015)

Donc la batterie ne semble pas "morte"...


----------



## Shauna (14 Mars 2015)

Si tu le dis... tu m'explique?


----------



## valentin2696 (14 Mars 2015)

Comme vous pouvez voir ma batterie est loin d'être morte normalement.
J'irai au Genius demain en espérant avoir une nouvelle batterie.


----------



## Shauna (14 Mars 2015)

D'accord tenez nous au courant merci!


----------



## PDD (15 Mars 2015)

Elle délivre encore 4000 mA/h sur les 6000 d'origine donc elle fonctionne encore et n'a perdu que 30% de sa capacité.


----------



## Shauna (15 Mars 2015)

Haaaaaa ok merci beaucoup


----------



## Shauna (17 Mars 2015)

Valentin des nouvelles?


----------



## valentin2696 (17 Mars 2015)

J'ai pris rendez-vous au genius bar, mais ça sera pas avant dimanche aprem...


----------



## Shauna (17 Mars 2015)

Espérons que ça marche…


----------



## valentin2696 (17 Mars 2015)

Je doute qu'ils me remplacent la batterie gratuitement alors que j'ai plus de garanti mais bon j'ai envie qu'ils reconnaissent que y'a un problème quand même


----------



## Shauna (17 Mars 2015)

Espérons


----------



## Shauna (22 Mars 2015)

Alors ?  [emoji16]


----------



## Shauna (24 Mars 2015)

?


----------



## Begetto (30 Avril 2019)

Shauna a dit:


> Alors ?  [emoji16]



Bonjour, 
Je me trouve dans la même situation, avez vous trouvé une solution svp ??


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2019)

Begetto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me trouve dans la même situation, avez vous trouvé une solution svp ??


Quelle machine ?
Quels problèmes ?
Qu'as tu testé comme "solution" possible ?


----------



## Begetto (30 Avril 2019)

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13'' de 2011
Jusqu'à hier matin il marchait parfaitement, puis s'est mis à ralentir. 
Je travaillais dessus en le laissant charger et dès que je l'ai débranché il s'est éteint brusquement, et cela recommence à chaque fois que je le débranche.
J'ai enlevé la batterie, j'ai essayé de faire un reset smc (sans succès je pense) puis ai remis la batterie.
Cela ne change rien, pour l'utiliser je suis obligé de le laisser branché et il va très lentement. 
Des solutions ?


----------



## Begetto (30 Avril 2019)

J'ai pourtant l'impression qu'il reste des cycles à la batterie, lorsque je regarde les informations de cette dernière, j'obtiens :

*"Informations de la batterie :*

  Informations sur le modèle :

  Nº de série : W01214P1RD3BA

  Fabricant  : SMP

  Nom de l’appareil : bq20z451

  Pack Lot Code : 0

  PCB Lot Code : 0

  Version du programme interne : 201

  Révision du matériel : 000a

  Révision de pile : 158

  Informations sur la charge :

  Charge restante (mAh) : 4137

  Charge complète : Oui

  En cours de chargement : Non

  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 4179

  Informations sur la santé :

  Comptage de cycles : 1393

  Conditions : Remplacer maintenant

  Batterie installée : Oui

  Intensité de courant (mA) : 0

  Tension (mV) : 12455"

Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'elle ne délivre aucun courant.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2019)

Si je comprends bien, ta machine fonctionne très bien tant qu'elle est branchée sur le secteur ?

Si oui, alors ta batterie est à changer, cf. cette indication --> Comptage de cycles : 1393


----------



## Begetto (30 Avril 2019)

Elle fonctionne, beaucoup plus lentement mais fonctionne. 
Très bien, je vais essayer de changer de batterie alors.
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2019)

Begetto a dit:


> Elle fonctionne, beaucoup plus lentement mais fonctionne.


OK, sur certaines générations de machines le fonctionnement sans batterie est ralenti.

Tu peux regarder par ex. chez Macway ou chez iFixit.com pour la batterie.


----------



## phiphi74130 (1 Mai 2019)

Bonjour. J'ai déjà vue des batteries avoir la mort subite. Je suis vapoteur et récament j'ai jeté 2 18650 au recyclage. Le chargeur ne voulais plus les chargé et affichais erreur, alors que la veille, je vapotais avec. Et pourtant je n'utilise que des sony vtc6a ou samsung inr 18650-25r.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (10 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir à vous,

J'ai un souci également avec mon Mac Book Air de 2014 (13 pouces, 1,4Ghz intel Core I5 modèle A 1466), il s'éteint alors que la batterie n'est pas vide (aujourd'hui il s'est coupé à 30%). 
Pour info, quand je regarde dans les infos système, il est indiqué de "vérifier la batterie" alors que je n'ai pas atteint les 1000 cycles (j'en suis à 659).

J'ai fait une réinitialisation du SMC et du NVRAM, mais ça n'a rien changé.

J'ai téléchargé coconut batterie, voilà les infos qui ressortent : 
Current charge : 4355 mAh
Full Charge capacity : 4355mAh
100%
Design Capacity 7150 mAH
60,9%
manufacture date 2014-08-13
Cycle count 659
Mac OS Battery Status Check Battery
Battery temp 26,4°
Battery usage 0 Watts
power adapter Connected

Pensez-vous, au vu de ces éléments, qu'ils faillent que je change la batterie ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Septembre 2019)

Je dirais que oui, tu peux changer ta batterie. Elle n'a plus que 60% de sa capacité, c'est vraiment peu. Ou alors tu continues de travailler avec *mais* tu sauvegardes très fréquemment ton travail


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je dirais que oui, tu peux changer ta batterie. Elle n'a plus que 60% de sa capacité, c'est vraiment peu. Ou alors tu continues de travailler avec *mais* tu sauvegardes très fréquemment ton travail


Bonjour Sly54, je te remercie pour ta réponse. J'avais un peu de mal à interpréter les résultats. En effet, si ma batterie n'a plus que 60% je vais la changer, c'est plus prudent. En prévision d'une réponse en ce sens j'avais déjà pris des renseignements sur les batteries et j'en ai trouvé sur about batterie à environ 50€.
Je pense que je vais la prendre du coup.
Merci encore ;-)


----------



## PDD (12 Septembre 2019)

Et comme d'habitude aucune nouvelle de l'initiateur de ce post. en mars...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2019)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> En prévision d'une réponse en ce sens j'avais déjà pris des renseignements sur les batteries et j'en ai trouvé sur about batterie à environ 50€.


Pour la batterie, je prendrai chez Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/mac/repair/service
Le tarif n'est pas le même, mais tu es sûr d'avoir un produit de qualité.


----------



## VivaLasVegas (12 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour la batterie, je prendrai chez Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/mac/repair/service
> Le tarif n'est pas le même, mais tu es sûr d'avoir un produit de qualité.


Dis moi si je me trompe, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse acheter simplement la batterie chez Apple ? On paye obligatoirement également le changement ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2019)

VivaLasVegas a dit:


> On paye obligatoirement également le changement ?


Oui.


----------

